# Time Lapse of my female Ghost Mantis (Phyllocrania paradoxa) laying an ooth. Enjoy



## JonRich (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## dmina (Feb 15, 2015)

Wow... that time lapse make quick work of it...I bet she wishes she had one of those buttons...LOL

That was great... thanks for sharing!


----------



## JonRich (Feb 15, 2015)

Yea. Whole process took about an hour in real time .


----------



## mantiseater (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice!!! Do you have a pic of the whole terrarium it looks pretty cool.


----------



## JonRich (Feb 16, 2015)

JonRich said:


> http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=34493





mantiseater said:


> Nice!!! Do you have a pic of the whole terrarium it looks pretty cool.


Thanks. This is the build thread on this tank. I've learned a lot about their habits and behavior . The bottom portion of the tank will be dryer and have more dead, curled up leaves . She stays there mostly , blending in . I've noticed the day before (or the same day she is about to lay). She will move up into the "canopy". It's green up there and she sticks out like a sore thumb, but the ooth is like a mint green when laid. Even the "stalk" she finishes with looks like a petole (the twiggy part) that just lost the leave . The mint green ooth eventually takes on a more earth toned cream brown color that blends in with the branch it's laid on . It took me a while to find the first one. Granted I didn't know what to look for, it was a bit easier once I saw images. After she lays, it's back down into the dried leaves . I'm excited to have them hatch . Have another 3-4 weeks . http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=34493


----------



## JonRich (Feb 24, 2015)

Quick question. How long does it take for Ghost eggs to hatch? I currently have 3 ooths in the tank with the female and I'm trying to avoid chopping the live plant in there to pieces until she's laid as many as she can before the first ooth hatches . I've tagged them with the dates they were laid. I'd ideally start cutting close to (about a week or so) the time of hatching. They are kept at room temp , around 60-66* (with the lower range being at night). And I mist the tank once every other day, it's vented pretty well and holds about 30-40% humidity between misting a and around 60-70% humidity for a few hours directly after misting .

Thanks in advance .

~Jon

PS: I'd like to get some green ghost out of some of the babies . Whats the deciding factor ? I heard if they are raised in a tank with live green plants they are more prone to be green, and the opposit in a cage with dry, twiggy branches .


----------

